# is my car zenki or kouki?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wasn't even aware there was zenki and kouki for the BNR32. Where is the VIN Cutoff? As in, BNR32-0XXXXX, where's the line between zenki and kouki? and AFAIK it's a 1991 chassis.

Interesting as the longer I own my car, the more much of that becomes pointless as nothing's stock anymore. I've got a non-original R32 block, an R33 head, can't be sure if my transmission is original although it's got OSG gears (judging from speed versus rpm, I'm short geared). But I guess my interior is still original.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

have you been drinking again Toby 

What are you talking about


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

zenki - before minor change, kouki, after. Sounds jibberish to me too 

but it makes a difference when you order certain parts a lot of zenki and kouki parts won't be compatible.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Ha ha you learn something new everyday


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

This is what I have found on google
"Generally, early (zenki) R32 clips (up to 1993) can be found from $4000-$4500 in great shape. We recommend purchasing the (kouki) R32 (1993+) as they offer a better crankshaft, better transmission and are still R32 based. The Kouki clips generally go from 5000-6500 depending on condition

So. Pre 1993 is a Zenki and a Kouki is Post 1993.

Zenki it is


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Its like Pre-facelift and facelift


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

my 32gtr is feb 03 so according to this it should have the improved crank with the longer oil pump drive ??? and it's a kouki ....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

I wouldnt really worry to much about the better crank or different oil pump. Most people have the oil pump upgraded and does anyone have any serious crank issues?


----------

